# 2012 Cruze Trunk Not Opening



## SmuntCasher (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi all,

Been reading some other posts here trying to diagnose the problem with my 2012 Cruze trunk not opening. Mine seems to be a unique case as neither the trunk button nor the key fob will open the trunk, only the emergency pull on the inside will open it. 

Both of my key fobs are replacements, and both work fine with starting the car, locking/unlocking, and the panic button all work, but the fob will not open the trunk. When I hit the trunk unlock on the fob, the lights don't respond and I don't hear a clicking sound by the fusebox either. I'm thinking it could be an electrical issue, but the license plate lights (which seem to be attached to the physical trunk release button and run on the same cord) both seem to be working. I want to order a replacement trunk release button/license plate lights, but I'm not sure if those are the only problem as the lights on the back of the car don't flicker when I hit the trunk release button on the fob. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## _GABO_ (Mar 7, 2021)

Fold down your seats, pull the emergency release, replace the trunk switch/button.

How-To: Replace Trunk Switch

Or if repair is more your bag, here's another thread:

How-To: Repair your Trunk Switch


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Alternatively, the trunk release relay may be out. The owners manual https://my.gm.com/content/dam/gmown...evrolet/cruze/2012_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf
page 10-40 shows relay number 1 in the interior fuse box. Google shows the relay running around $10-12 (listing multiple part numbers that may or may not be right because Google), but I'd check with a local auto parts store and see what the matching part from the one in your car actually costs.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

At you convenience, please make an introduction thread about yourself so we can get to know you better. You can find the new member introduction section HERE.


----------



## 916LTZCRZ (Nov 13, 2019)

iave the same problem now on my 12'
got a new relay didnt work returned new one to Azone
got a new switch,installed worked like a charm washed car stopped working
got another switch now it doest work at all .it opened once then quit?
i checked fuse i can hear relay click when i press key fob it clicks button on trunk relay still clicks but wont open. could it be the latch or the relay fried from water ?


----------

